

Ludum Dare Post-Mortems visualization - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/infographic-game-jam-survival-guide-v1.png

======
masonhensley
I'm sorry, but the visualization is a little overwhelming for the message you
are trying to convey.

Since it looks like the list is already sorted/ ranked, id suggest removing
the legends and replacing them with numbers:

1\. familiarity with code base...

2\. dealing with theme...

3\. simplified design... etc

I would also remove the pie charts as they are visually distracting from the
post mortem statements you are trying to share with us.

Finally if you are looking for a little more bang, shorten the list to the top
3-5 of each list and focus on them, your message is getting lost in the noise.

Thanks for collecting the data and sharing it with us.

